# TBT Top Givers: December 15th - Rudolph the Sleigh Guide



## Jeremy (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks to all of our generous gift givers from December 13th - December 15th! StarryWolf has a safe first place ranking, with 656 gift power points! She will henceforth be recognized as *Rudolph the Sleigh Guide*.

*TBT Top Givers Leaderboard: December 15th*


*Rank**Name**Points*1*StarryWolf*6562Gracelia4063Laudine2134aleshapie1795Blizzard1656Universaljellyfish1587m3ow_1468Haydenn1379PrayingMantis10124103Dewdrops11711chocolatte10212John Lennon9412pandapples9414happinessdelight9215Pokemanz8216DaCoSim8116Sparro8116Amilee8119Jacob_lawall8020Belle of Pripyat7721mayortash7622L CocoaBean7222duckyluv7222Javocado7225matt6725Aali6725crystalmilktea67


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 16, 2015)

congrats StarryWolf!


----------



## jiny (Dec 16, 2015)

congrats starrywolf


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 16, 2015)

Congrats to Slammint!

Honestly I'm surprised I made 15th o:


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 16, 2015)

Congrats!! 

And what the **** I actually got on the board? Lmao


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 16, 2015)

By the way, over 1000 users gave gifts since the event started!


----------



## Heyden (Dec 16, 2015)

Need to lift my game if i want the 21st! ;o


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 16, 2015)

Also, just a reminder that today's leaderboard does not impact future days' leaderboards except that you can't get points for gifting to someone you already gifted to (unless you give them a better gift, see the main thread for a more detailed explanation).


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 16, 2015)

Jeremy said:


> Also, just a reminder that today's leaderboard does not impact future days' leaderboards except that you can't get points for gifting to someone you already gifted to (see the main thread for a more detailed explanation).


So I'll start off the next round with 158 points?


----------



## Laudine (Dec 16, 2015)

Congrats StarryWolf! Your username looks great in red 

Welp, didn't realise I was giving out _that_ many presents. Hope the ones I gifted are happy with their presents!


----------



## roseflower (Dec 16, 2015)

Congrats StarryWolf


----------



## Justin (Dec 16, 2015)

Universaljellyfish said:


> So I'll start off the next round with 158 points?



No, I believe he's saying the opposite of that. Although I could be wrong, I'm not intimately involved with this part of the event.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 16, 2015)

highkey want to be daddy christmas


----------



## Heyden (Dec 16, 2015)

Doesnt add up? Crap.....


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 16, 2015)

Wait what, how did I even get on here? xD

Thanks, though!


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 16, 2015)

I figured starrywolf would win


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 16, 2015)

Oh cool!!!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 16, 2015)

Yay 
Totally a new admin xD, is there any way to change our name to Rudolph without changing my name?


----------



## piske (Dec 16, 2015)

Jeremy said:


> By the way, over 1000 users gave gifts since the event started!



That's awesome to hear!!! :> Congrats StarryWolf! :>


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm surprised to see my name on the list (even if I am only number 20). I've only sent a few gifts...


----------



## Araie (Dec 16, 2015)

Wow, congrats StarryWolf!


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 16, 2015)

Universaljellyfish said:


> So I'll start off the next round with 158 points?



No, 0.


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 16, 2015)

Congrats~


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 16, 2015)

Congrats StarryWolf! 

I knew you'd be in first c;


----------



## Megan. (Dec 16, 2015)

Congratulations StarryWolf. n_n


----------



## SharJoY (Dec 16, 2015)

Congrats everyone.


----------



## Aali (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm #25?! I didn't even try lol


----------



## mayortash (Dec 16, 2015)

Yay Starry!! 

Also, I'm pleasantly surprised to have made the Top 25.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 16, 2015)

congrats starrywolf, pretty sweet colour change!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 16, 2015)

Ok, so. If I start getting all the gifts (Probably besides the orange one.) I'll do a gift overload!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 16, 2015)

im literally really anxious about this, im selling like everything i can possible in order to purchase presents for tomorrow because cindy is my favorite christmas character ever like im gonna skip pajama day at school for christmas spirit week just to send presents omg


----------



## Goth (Dec 16, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> Need to lift my game if i want the 21st! ;o



really now


----------



## glow (Dec 16, 2015)

L o t t i e said:


> really now



who hurt u


----------



## Amilee (Dec 16, 2015)

i-i am on the list. omg.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 16, 2015)

Congrats Starrywolf! Also congrats to all the others who are on the board!


----------

